# ryobi weedtrimmer- primer bulb question



## heavyd (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi, 

I bought a new primer bulb for my ryobi 720 series weed trimmer.

I'm a bit confused about something, however. the instructions that came with the new bulb say to connect the short fitting to the carb and the long fitting to the fuel tank.

what's got me confused is the bulb itself. I tried pressing the bulb and can clearly tell that the fuel can only go in one way and come out the other tube.

I just don't understand how the fuel is going to get to the carb if the primer bulb is a one way valve, and the instructions are telling me to hook the short nipple(that's the one that has negative pressure when the bulb gets pressed and released) to the carb. 

if I hook it up the way its telling me to , when I prime the valve it just going to blow bubbles into the gas tank isn't it?

please forgive me if there's an obvious solution.

here's some pics of the primer bulb and carb.

primer bulb instruction 

ryobi carb

p.s. I took it apart a while ago , so i'm not sure of where the lines were originally. didn't think it was going to be a problem at the time , but when I bought the new one and read the instructions it made me unsure.

just thought i'd include that if anyone's wondering why I didn't just hook it up the same way it came off.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The other end of the carb should connect to the fuel line that is connected to the fuel filter. The primer then "sucks" the gas through the carb.... it does not push the fuel into the carb.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 6, 2007)

thanks for the reply hankster.

is the carb getting the fuel from the bottom or top? please have a look at my pics and let me know if I've got the fuel flow going in the right direction.

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f143/Tortuga2112/weedtrimmer/ryobifuelprimerbulb012.jpg

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f143/Tortuga2112/weedtrimmer/ryobifuelprimerbulb008.jpg


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

See pictures here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=147204


----------

